# Corsair Hydro Series H60  für Intel® Core™ i7-8700 6x 3.20GHz ausreichend?



## Viking30k (3. Juli 2018)

*Corsair Hydro Series H60  für Intel® Core™ i7-8700 6x 3.20GHz ausreichend?*

Hallo jemand will mir nicht glauben das die Wakü zu schwach auf der Brust ist  jetzt wollte ich euch fragen reicht die doch für die CPU oder liege ich richtig damit das  die nix taugt?


----------



## _Berge_ (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H60  für Intel® Core™ i7-8700 6x 3.20GHz ausreichend?*

Jenachdem wie man "reicht" definiert....

Ich empfinde die h60 schon als arg schwach für einen 8700

Ich denke sie reicht aus, aber man sollte keine Wunder erwarten... Besser als der Boxed allemal 

Achtung meine Einschätzung: wo der Boxed bei 80-90 Grad im wirst Case liegt wird die h60 bei 70-80 Grad liegen


Lass mich gerne korrigieren

Für den Preis der h60v2 kriegt man nen fetten Tower kühler der die CPU mehr als ausreichend kühlt


----------



## Viking30k (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H60  für Intel® Core™ i7-8700 6x 3.20GHz ausreichend?*

genau das ist das Problem^^ der hat immer so an die 80° glaubt mir nur nicht das es an der H60 liegt^^


----------



## _Berge_ (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H60  für Intel® Core™ i7-8700 6x 3.20GHz ausreichend?*

Wo platziert?

Wobei, auch wenn er optimal platziert ist sehe ich da vllt. 5 Grad Unterschied...

Mal sehen was die anderen sagen


----------



## drstoecker (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H60  für Intel® Core™ i7-8700 6x 3.20GHz ausreichend?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> genau das ist das Problem^^ der hat immer so an die 80° glaubt mir nur nicht das es an der H60 liegt^^


Frische Aussenluft? und läuft die Pumpe/Lüfter volle pulle?


----------



## bastian123f (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H60  für Intel® Core™ i7-8700 6x 3.20GHz ausreichend?*

Es ommt drauf an, wie die ganzen Lüfter installiert sind. Allerdings würde ich mir für das Geld nein Dark Rock Pro 4 kaufen, der für mich besser aussieht. Und der hat auf jeden Fall mehr Kühlleistung als die kleine AiO


----------



## Viking30k (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H60  für Intel® Core™ i7-8700 6x 3.20GHz ausreichend?*

hm der Airflow scheint schlecht zu sein der Radiator ist vorne im Gehäuse


----------



## deady1000 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H60  für Intel® Core™ i7-8700 6x 3.20GHz ausreichend?*

Also ein kleiner pupsiger 120er Radiator?
Wenn schon Wasserkühlung, dann in ordentlicher Dimension.
Würde mindestens 2x 140er, also einen 280er Radiator empfehlen.

Ich mache auch gerade die schmerzliche Erfahrung, dass eine günstige AIO irgendwann Probleme macht und man doch schnell zur Custom-WaKü greien muss.
Meine Alphacool Eisbaer-Eiswolf-Combo kommt gerade aufgrund der geringen Pumpleistung an ihre Grenzen trotz 280er und 420er Radiator!

Empfehle dir, wie die anderen auch, einen richtig hochwertigen fetten Luftkühler zu nehmen.
Der hat dann mehr Leistung und macht weniger Probleme. Desweiteren hilft der auch beim Airflow in deinem System für Mainboard, RAM und M.2-SSD.


----------



## micha34 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H60  für Intel® Core™ i7-8700 6x 3.20GHz ausreichend?*

Mal eine Frage,ich habe auf meiner GraKa ein H55 und kühlt die GPU auf max.56°C  bei Vollast,bei Umgebungstemperaturen von ca.25°C zuverlässig runter.
Die Karte hat dann eine Leistungsaufnahme von knapp 300W.Die Abwärme der GPU entsprechend.
Dann sollte der H60 doch den 8700 bequem kühlen können?Der hat doch weniger Abwärme als eine alte Maxwell GPU?

Ich hatte allerdings am Anfang auch Probleme weil der Ampressdruck nicht hoch genug war.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H60  für Intel® Core™ i7-8700 6x 3.20GHz ausreichend?*

Ja eine H60 ist für die CPU ausreichend! Nicht optimal, aber ausreichend. Du hast also unrecht



micha34 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage,ich habe auf meiner GraKa ein H55 und kühlt die GPU auf max.56°C  bei Vollast,bei Umgebungstemperaturen von ca.25°C zuverlässig runter.
> Die Karte hat dann eine Leistungsaufnahme von knapp 300W.Die Abwärme der GPU entsprechend.
> Dann sollte der H60 doch den 8700 bequem kühlen können?Der hat doch weniger Abwärme als eine alte Maxwell GPU?
> 
> Ich hatte allerdings am Anfang auch Probleme weil der Ampressdruck nicht hoch genug war.



GPUs haben keinen (verklebten) HS und können ihre Abwärme viel Besser an das Wasser abgeben 
Aber natürlich kann ein 120er Radi ne CPU kühlen


----------

